# Vertex Shader/ Pixel Shader 2.0 Support



## elmckio (Jan 20, 2008)

hi

i am trying to run a game called supreme commander on my laptop but i get a error message saying " Unable to create Direct3D. Please ensure system has current video drivers " my laptop has the corrrect DirectX version, however i think it is because i dont have a "Vertex Shader/ Pixel Shader 2.0 Support." 

My laptop is a Acer Aspire 5601 AWLMi and the Video card is a Mobile Intell (R) 945GM Express Chipset Family with 224MB memory (not sure if it is an ATI or a Nividia.)

I dont think there are any driver downloads i need to run it, dose that mean i need to buy a new graphic card with a Vertex Shader/ Pixel Shader 2.0 in it????


----------

